# Setting up co2 system help



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello Exeryone, I am setting up a co2 system with a controller and am hoping you guys would be willing to help me out. I have the Milwaukie SMS122 and maybe a dumb question .. But how and where do you put the probe in the tank...how deap? Do you just let it hang down in the tank? or only put it in so far?
Also maybe you could give me an idea on how to get started .. I have a 50 gl planted tank with fish living in it now. PH 7.8 KH 4 dkh GH 7 dgh
I want to try and get my PH down as much as I can, want to get some Dwarf Borellii...they need at least 6.8 (lower I think to breed?).. and I know the plants would like it down lower also. Just not sure how far down I can let the co2 take it without having problems. Any sujestions on what I should shoot for? 
Also when first starting, should I manually adjust it down by bubble counts, before setting the controller? (not sure how fast the co2 would drop the PH, and the effect on the existing fish)
Will really appreciate your help,Thank you very much!!
Dave


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Ideally the probe should only be an inch in the water, but you can submerse the whole thing if it helps your piece of mind.

As for the pH on the apistos, I had mine breed in the low 6's, but not any higher then that. SOFT water too at that point. When I increased the hardness, they stopped breeding.

As for the controller, let it do it's thing. If your going to do it manually, why have a controller.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This may seem obvious but make sure that at all times you have good circulation throughout the tank.

I say that because lush vegetation ends up obstructing the circulation. If the probe is in an area of the tank where the water becomes stagnant (because of the growing plants) it will not properly regulate the pH.

Same logic goes for heaters.

--Nikolay


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Justin Fournier said:


> Ideally the probe should only be an inch in the water, but you can submerse the whole thing if it helps your piece of mind.
> 
> As for the pH on the apistos, I had mine breed in the low 6's, but not any higher then that. SOFT water too at that point. When I increased the hardness, they stopped breeding.
> 
> As for the controller, let it do it's thing. If your going to do it manually, why have a controller.


My concern about letting the controller do its thing right away...was do to the speed of the PH drop in the tank, and the effect on the fish.


----------

